# How to transport fish during a move?



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

My husband and I are moving in November. We are moving from Oklahoma to Colorado. It will probably be about an 8 hour drive. My question is this: how do I move my fish? I have two egg goldfish and one black moor. I may add one more goldfish in the next couple weeks or so once I get them established in their new tank. But, how will I move all the fish? I would rather keep them than give them away. When I got them they were all very tiny and I have been able to watch them grow and thrive so I am quite attached by this point. Has anyone attempted this long distance of a move successfully?

Any tips are much appreciated! Wanted to start researching this now so I would be well prepared by the time the move comes around.

Thank-you for your advice


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Buy a clean cooler and a battery-powered air pump. Put the fish in the cooler with an air pump, and they should be fine for quite a long time. I've transported this way before.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Either that or ship them UPS in a styrofoam box. Most fish stores have shipping styro boxes.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Gizmo what battery powered air pump would you recommend? Also, is there a cooler you would recommend? When we move we will be transporting 4 goldfish. Two egg goldfish, one black moor and one pearlscale oranda. What about feedings?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I would add "what about temperature?"

In az, moving trucks get HOT!! It's 115 during the summer outside and insides of vehicles can get to 150 if it's not air conditioned. Even a styrofoam container can't keep water at 78 for more than a short while. What's your suggestion for that situation?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Chances are it won't be 110 in November. Two days before you move give them all some shelled peas then don't feed til the move is done. Shelled peas will help clean them out a bit and keep the water fresh during drive. If your car is newer chances are that it will have a 110 volt outlet, power bar, pump and some airline or even a sponge filter that is preseeded will assure there arrival.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't have a preferred brand of air pump or cooler, just get a cooler big enough to house them comfortably, preferably one without a drain spout as you don't want to take chances with leaks, and I got my battery air pump from PetsMart.

You could keep a separate cooler with some cold water in it, and if the fish cooler gets too warm, dump in some cold water? I never had an issue as long as I kept the lid mostly closed.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Large fish bags & a cooler, transport them yourself. I've driven to auctions 5 hours away several times, this means the fish are bagged for a couple hours before I leave. They sit on tables at an auction for several hours, then get a short, or long drive home. Fast the fish for 2 days before transporting, triple dose the bag water with Prime, and enjoy the drive.

The inside of your climate controlled car, with you handling the fish rather than some flunky at UPS/USPS/FedEx will work best. Fish are bagged & shipped all the time, often 24 hours or more in transit, with rarely a casualty. As long as the fish are healthy the biggest issues are temperature related, followed by a shipper who has no clue as to the proper shipping of fish.


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

Tolak said:


> Large fish bags & a cooler, transport them yourself. I've driven to auctions 5 hours away several times, this means the fish are bagged for a couple hours before I leave. They sit on tables at an auction for several hours, then get a short, or long drive home. Fast the fish for 2 days before transporting, triple dose the bag water with Prime, and enjoy the drive.
> 
> The inside of your climate controlled car, with you handling the fish rather than some flunky at UPS/USPS/FedEx will work best. Fish are bagged & shipped all the time, often 24 hours or more in transit, with rarely a casualty. As long as the fish are healthy the biggest issues are temperature related, followed by a shipper who has no clue as to the proper shipping of fish.


Listen to this poster!! this is the best way, bag ur fish so they cant hurt them-self against the hard sides of cooler. Kinda like why we wear seat belts.


----------

